Ask HN: Why is the top bar red? - tabakd
======
grzm
This year's thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13254232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13254232)

------
geoah
TL;DR: Christmas

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8796932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8796932)

------
_asummers
Christmas. They're being festive!

------
wwwigham
The ranking numbers also alternate red and green.

Probably for the holidays.

------
sprobertson
Red represents the blood of a famous man who was supposedly killed many years
ago for spreading some controversial ideas.

~~~
FreeFull
That'd be more fitting for Easter though

------
qwertyuiop924
Because it's the day that we celebrate the birth of a man who was nailed to a
tree over 2000 years ago for saying how wonderful it would be if we could be
nice to people for a change. Even though today isn't his birthday.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
No love for H2G2 here, evidently...

------
tdurden
Is this really a mystery to you? It is clearly a Christmas thing along with
the red/green alternating colors for posts.

~~~
copperx
I'm kind of curious about the code for alternating red/green. Could anyone
share the Lisp/Arc snippet?

~~~
kazinator
Alternating styling for even/odd elements is doable in CSS.

[https://www.w3.org/Style/Examples/007/evenodd.en.html](https://www.w3.org/Style/Examples/007/evenodd.en.html)

